# Lure Balance Question



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I finished tub testing a new lure and its has a slight balance problem. When I place it in the water it has a slight lean to one side. What is the best way to correct the balance? Add weight to light side or remove material from heavy side? Maybe try larger hooks? It's so close I know I will screw it up if I try to add lead. Thanks for the help.

Andy


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Andy,

If your bait is leaning, most likely it is still top heavy and you haven't got enough weight to counter balance it. Assuming you have the weight dead center....put your hooks on and hang some weight off the belly hook until it is stabilized then add that amount of weight (low center) to the bait. Should be fine.

Rod


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Rod. By the way the twisted wire hook hangers are working great. Thanks again.

Andy


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You might try testing the bait first if you have access to a pond or lake with open water.

Sometimes a bait will have a slight list to one side or the other and still run fine.


----------

